
Railway Oriented Programming in Elixir (2015) - kevlar1818
http://www.zohaib.me/railway-programming-pattern-in-elixir/
======
joachimmm
Here's an Elixir implementation of it: [https://github.com/rob-
brown/MonadEx](https://github.com/rob-brown/MonadEx)

